# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  ¡¡¡¡¡ monedas in crescendo no se reedita ¡¡¡¡¡

## Moss

Hola a todos:
Estoy que ardo. Acabo de salir de la tienda de una Señora encantadora (jo*er no puedo ni poner el nombre¡¡¡)  en Madrid. Me dice que Monedas in Crescendo no se reeditará; Manuel Cuesta está quemado de la "burra".

Me cago en #&$$*, no me lo puedo creer; y que va  ser ahora de mi vida...

El que lo quiera confirmar la puede ver en Almusfes a final de mes.

Diooooooooooooossssssss¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


.....necesito ese libro...... :(  :(  :(  :(

----------


## Mr.Mind

¿por que Cuesta esta quemado de la burra si su libro no esta en ella ?(SI, lo he buscado y no lo he encontrado.)

De todas formas a mi tambien me lo dijo esa señora encatadora de la que hablas, pero me lo dijo hace dos años casi...

----------


## Moss

Si alguién se quiere deshacer de ese libro, tengo unos cinco litros de sangre A+ a su disposición...y si hay que poner un riñon, pues se pone. :roll:

----------


## Moss

> ¿por que cuesta esta quemado de la burra si su libro no esta en ella ?(SI, lo he buscado.)
> 
> De todas formas a mi tambien me lo dijo esa señora encatadora de la que hablas, pero me lo dijo hace dos años casi...


!! no jodas ¡¡¡

¿ Quien lo reedítará? (si se reedita)...Páginas...supongo...no sé sí llamar a Laura o Esther, pero es que ya estarán hartas de esta pregunta.

Saludos Mr. Mind

----------


## Mr.Mind

Yo habia leido por ahi que si lo reeditaban, creo que se lo lei a Ella, a ver si entra y nos aclara un poco esto.

----------


## Moss

Sí, si... por eso entré con este tema...a Ella la ví segurísima en sus comentarios.
Encontré su post:

Ella
Circulo Interno


Registrado: 05 Mar 2005
Mensajes: 4241
Ubicación: Madrid-villaviciosa
 Publicado: Dom Mar 02, 2008 8:10 am    Título del mensaje:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

monedas in crescendo en dos meses o asi ya se podra comprar
_________________

----------


## Ring

Como lo publique Páginas, ya nos podemos preparar para el sablazo...

----------


## Moss

> Como lo publique Páginas, ya nos podemos preparar para el sablazo...



 :shock: 

Esas cosas no tienen precio...

----------


## Ella

a ver, has ido a la tienda e manuel cuesta y su mujer te ha dicho que no lo va a reeditar? o has ido a la otra tienda y ha sido EN_carna la que te lo ha dicho?

manuel ha dejado todo este tiempo el libro sin volver a publiarlo por el temor a la burra, asi es...
pero que yo sepa, el libro ya se estaba encuadernando el mes pasado y esto lo dijo el propio manuel cuesta.

----------


## buen_corcel

Ratifico a ella. 

ya lo tiene apuntito, se ha reeditado, y ademas con nuevos y mejorados juegos, esta calentito calentito aunque no se para cuando exactamente.

yo le he pedido uno firmado... espero ser de los primeros en tenerlo.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Inherent

Yo creo que este hombre, si lo publica a un precio medianamente asequible, no tiene por qué preocuparse. Yo intentaré conseguirlo por lo mucho que lo estáis recomendando, y parece que mucha gente está igual. Entre tanto, seguiré machacando mi querido Bobo en inglés  :Wink1:

----------


## magomurga

Se sabe cuando saldra :Confused: 

Dios.... que ganas de tenerlo....

----------


## swaze

Por lo que me dijo su mujer la ultima vez que pase por alli el libro esta como dice Ella listo y hornedado y por lo que se esperaban que como mucho en un par de meses estubiese a la venta, asi que no creo que tarde mucho mas.

----------


## Moss

> a ver, has ido a la tienda e manuel cuesta y su mujer te ha dicho que no lo va a reeditar? o has ido a la otra tienda y ha sido EN_carna la que te lo ha dicho?
> 
> manuel ha dejado todo este tiempo el libro sin volver a publiarlo por el temor a la burra, asi es...
> pero que yo sepa, el libro ya se estaba encuadernando el mes pasado y esto lo dijo el propio manuel cuesta.



Hola Ella:

Sí, En_carna... 
Me quedo muuuucho más tranquilo; gracias a todos.

Un saludo

----------


## Moss

No puedo resistir la tentación de decirlo: LO TENGO.

Un forero veterano me lo ha vendido de 2ª mano, en perfecto estado, dicho sea de paso.

Primera impresión: Me cago en la madre que me parió, que bueno¡


Segunda impresión...ME CAGO EN MI MADREEE...ES BUENIIIISIMO.


Que alegría pal cuerpo joer!!

----------


## mike

Me alero moss de que porfin lo hayas conseguido, los demas supongo que nos esperaremos a que salga a la venta.

----------


## Ring

¿Sabemos algo acerca de la fecha de edición y puesta a la venta del libro?

----------


## HHoudini

yo no lo he visto nunca pero por como lo alaba todo el mundo tengo muchas ganas de tenerlo. Cuando lo reediten va a ser un acontecimiento y un best seller

----------


## juanperico

SI se reedita,y esta a punto

----------


## Ale!

Chic@s! subo este post de nuevo para comentaros que mande un mail a Laura (Páginas) para ver como andaban las reediciones de los libros de monedillas y me ha dicho que el bobo esta listo ya y que sale para antes de las navidades! Que el libro de monedas de Gea esta a puntito y sobre este, el monedas in crescendo me ha dicho literalmente: sobre el libro de Manuel no tengo la menor idea.... :( depresión!!!! porque.... no habrá nadie que se quiera deshacer de el no?!

Saludos!

----------


## Ella

> Chic@s! subo este post de nuevo para comentaros que mande un mail a Laura (Páginas) para ver como andaban las reediciones de los libros de monedillas y me ha dicho que el bobo esta listo ya y que sale para antes de las navidades! Que el libro de monedas de Gea esta a puntito y sobre este, el monedas in crescendo me ha dicho literalmente: sobre el libro de Manuel no tengo la menor idea.... :( depresión!!!! porque.... no habrá nadie que se quiera deshacer de el no?!
> 
> Saludos!



es que ale, el libro de manuel no lo edita ninguna editorial: ni paginas ni marre, el libro de manuel lo edita el mismo.
has de ir a su tienda a preguntar, o llama   :Lol:  

paginas al parecer tiene muchas novedades para el 2008
con respecto al libro de gea...pues... se lleva esperando desde hace mas de un año con lo cual...no depende de paginas, si no de el, no es facil escribir un libro sobre todo cuando se quiere hacer un buen trabajo   :Wink:

----------


## Ale!

vaya... que inteligencia la mia.... no tenia ni idea.. pensaba que lo reeditaba páginas también... si es que no m'entero de naaaaaa (gracias Ella!!) bueno, almenos me duró poco la depresión! jejeje

Oye...y no sabrás por casualidad cuando se reedita no?! Sino mandaré un mail o llamaré o lo que sea el lunes!!!

Muuuxas gracias!

----------


## Carthago

¿No tiene página de internet? Es que no la encuentro... lo digo para saber si cuando salga el libro puedo pedirlo y que me lo traigan a mi casa y en qué condiciones. :roll:

----------


## mymy74

> Chic@s! subo este post de nuevo para comentaros que mande un mail a Laura (Páginas) para ver como andaban las reediciones de los libros de monedillas y *me ha dicho que el bobo esta listo ya y que sale para antes de las navidades*! Que el libro de monedas de Gea esta a puntito y sobre este, el monedas in crescendo me ha dicho literalmente: sobre el libro de Manuel no tengo la menor idea.... :( depresión!!!! porque.... no habrá nadie que se quiera deshacer de el no?!
> 
> Saludos!


 :D  :D  :D ¡Genial!!!!!

----------


## numismagic

al final se sabe cuando saldra el libro?

El Gea este, es bueno? 

Bueno, a esperar a navidad para un BOBO en español ^^

----------


## numismagic

no lo conozco, pero si es tan bueno como dices no tardare mucho en saberlo xD


Bueno con tu mensaje supongo que si que es bueno xD

Gracias!

----------


## Dramagic

Gea es autor de varios libros, conferencias y artículos de magia. Y entre otros premios tiene el Gran Premio Nacional de Magia

----------


## eidanyoson

Se que no viene a cuento, pero me ha gustado tu cita Herr.

 De paso hago las mismas preguntas que tú jejeje  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Ella

> Bueno, después de unas compras de unas monedillas de medio dólar (un poco por atracción personal y por atracción a la numismagia) me gustaría saber si a estas alturas sabe alguien algo sobre *Monedas in crescendo*... 
> Ya de paso, me gustaría saber si alguien conoce cómo será el libro de Gea, si será apto para empezar con él, así como si irá en progresión o será un libro de técnica avanzada. Si se sabe algo de su fecha de publicación también es de agradecer.
> 
> Gracias.


si te interesa el libro de joaquin matas lo mejor que puedes hacer es reservarlo y asi se pondran en contacto contigo cuando este a la venta.

en cuanto al libro de gea, es un libro donde gea explica sus juegos, no es un libro de iniciacion a la numismagia.
no se para cuando estara a la venta, se esperaba para mayo del año pasado, en verano me comento gea que estaria para las navidades pasadas pero....aun no esta listo...es dificil hacer un libro sobre todo cuando se quiere hacerlo bien, aparte, tengo entnedido que quiere tambien hacer la correccion de la magia española del siglo XX (ya que se escribio con prisas)....

----------


## Ella

no he dicho en ningun momento joaquin navajas, he dicho joaquin matas..pero si, me referia a manuel cuesta...

hay varios libros reservados ya...   :Lol:  

por si no lo sabias manuel hasta hace dos años tenia ejemplares del libro pero no los vendia y para ese entonces ya se tenia como un libro agotado, de hecho siempre se ha solido decir que en su tienda solo venden a magos, a mi me hicieron varias preguntas antes de comprar.
vamos! que posiblemente no toda la gente que desee tener el libro podra tenerlo, eso dalo por hecho...

----------


## Pizzi_

Asi que podriamos tener la suerte de volver tener disponible "Monedas in Crescendo" este año?

Como puedo hacer para reservarlo desde Bilbao? Tienen un telefono al que llamar? Gracias

Estoy empezando con las monedas y no me acaban de convercer el BoBo y el de Marre. El sentido didactico de libro de Manuel Cuesta seguro que me viene muchisimo mejor. Y asi ya tengo para consultar y exprimir mas adelante el Bobo y el marre.

Saludos-

----------


## Ella

> Asi que podriamos tener la suerte de volver tener disponible "Monedas in Crescendo" este año?
> 
> Como puedo hacer para reservarlo desde Bilbao? Tienen un telefono al que llamar? Gracias
> 
> Estoy empezando con las monedas y no me acaban de convercer el BoBo y el de Marre. El sentido didactico de libro de Manuel Cuesta seguro que me viene muchisimo mejor. Y asi ya tengo para consultar y exprimir mas adelante el Bobo y el marre.
> 
> Saludos-


manuel tiene una tienda en madrid, solo tienes que llamar y preguntar por el libro
pero yo que tu me haria previamente cliente para que te tengan en el ordenador y luego me interesaria por el libro, lo mismo te dicen que no si preguntas por el directamente, en cambio si ya figuras como cliente la cosa puede ser distinta....vamos, digo yo!!

----------


## ILUSIONISME

ilusos  :P

----------


## Pizzi_

Manuel tiene un "estudio" de "magia" en Madrid no?

----------


## Dramagic

no, tiene otra tienda en madrid, pero no esa

Por cierto, la semana pasada me confirmaron que el libro está en el horno.

----------


## Pizzi_

> no, tiene otra tienda en madrid, pero no esa
> 
> Por cierto, la semana pasada me confirmaron que el libro está en el horno.


Seria mucho pedir que me dieras el nombre de la tienda y el telf por privado para llamar el lunes?

Muchas gracias

----------


## Ring

Hace un mes o poco menos estaban haciendo las fotos, por lo tanto tiene que estar a puntito...

----------


## Ella

> Hace un mes o poco menos estaban haciendo las fotos, por lo tanto tiene que estar a puntito...


que cosas, y en marso se estaba en cuadernando   :Lol:

----------


## Ring

Eso me confirmaron en Magiaestudio... que "precisamente ahora Manuel está haciendo las fotos" xD Dijeron que para después de las vacaciones saldría el libro.

----------


## Benji_

> no he dicho en ningun momento joaquin navajas, he dicho joaquin matas..pero si, me referia a manuel cuesta...
> 
> hay varios libros reservados ya...   
> 
> por si no lo sabias manuel hasta hace dos años tenia ejemplares del libro pero no los vendia y para ese entonces ya se tenia como un libro agotado, de hecho siempre se ha solido decir que en su tienda solo venden a magos, a mi me hicieron varias preguntas antes de comprar.
> vamos! que posiblemente no toda la gente que desee tener el libro podra tenerlo, eso dalo por hecho...


Es curioso este tema de solo vender a magos... ¿Eso quiere decir que no venden a aficionados? Es decir, ¿Que alguien que no sepa exactamente esas preguntas que mencionais, no se le vendería en la tienda de Manuel Cuesta?

Curioso además, porque por lo que decís este libro (que me encantaría tener por referencias), es un libro de iniciacion a Monedas... de manera que si me van a preguntar que es un switch change, un torniquete, un retention vanish o un jan-pi-riquitaun... quizás no sea el mejor target del libro si me lo dejan comprar.

Particularmente yo no he ido nunca por esa tienda por que su página es una declaración de intenciones... y para que me pregunten algo o me digan "eso no te lo vendo por profano" (soy muy novato y no conozco ni la decima parte de lo básico del mundillo), no paso la verguenza...

Y es un problema por que realmente me interesa el libro de Manuel Cuesta.. En fin, el mundo es claramente injusto  :Smile1:

----------


## The Black Prince

Gea me dijo que salía en navidades a no más tardar, creo que no me lo dijo por contestar cualquier cosa ya que yo no sabía que iba a sacar un libro la cosa fué estilo "vas a sacar un libro?" "si para navidades estará".

Un saludo,

----------


## Ella

> Gea me dijo que salía en navidades a no más tardar, creo que no me lo dijo por contestar cualquier cosa ya que yo no sabía que iba a sacar un libro la cosa fué estilo "vas a sacar un libro?" "si para navidades estará".
> 
> Un saludo,


lo mismo me dijo el verano pasado   :Lol:

----------


## humorymagia

Esta muy liado... pero si Gea lo ha dicho.. por algo sera no?  :117: 

Saludos,

----------


## The Black Prince

Bueno, a mi es lo que me dió a entender sin nisiquiera preguntarle.

Un saludo,

----------


## humorymagia

The black Prince.. solo nos queda esperar.. jajajaja

----------


## elmanu

*Alguien sabe algo del tema actualmente o lo
damos por perdido lo del libro?? xD*

----------


## mymy74

En el Memorial Arturo de Ascanio, el propio Manuel dijo que estaba en proceso de maquetación. Asi que un poco de paciencia... pero saldra....

Un saludo

----------


## numismagic

Pero no va con mucho retraso este libro?

Que tiene de bueno este libro?es mejor que el bobo?(supongo que no, pero por preguntar) cuenta mas tecnicas?

Bueno, voy a mirarme la biblioteca de ella.

----------


## Ella

> Yo hablé con la dueña de la tienda, tan dulce como siempre..., y me dijo que lo iban a sacar en breve con juegos nuevos, técnicas,..., y que sólo lo tenía que llevar a la imprenta. Pero vamos, no me lo creo.


llevan imprimiendolo desde el año pasado...jijij

----------


## Moss

> llevan imprimiendolo desde el año pasado...jijij


 
Hola Ella, es una alegría verte por aquí...

Con respecto al libro, tienes razón, creo que lo están imprimiendo con el maquinillo de Güttemberg.

----------


## oro1977

Despues de estar leyendo todas las respuestas me surgen unas preguntas.
¿Solo se vendera el libro en la tienda de Manuel?
¿Tiendamagia no vendera el  libro? y una ultima pregunta ¿Si solo se lo vendera a magos, sacara muy pocos a la venta?

----------


## Pizzi_

No se si solo lo venderan en la tienda de manuel, pero esta tienda solo vende a magos. Y la ultima vez que pregunte me digeron en la tienda que ivan a sacar una tirada grande.

----------


## charlie veru

Queridos compañeros, soy alumno de Manuel y la ultima vez que le pregunte por el libro que fue hace mas o menos tres semanas me dijo que el ya habia hecho las correcciones y aumentos que habia que hacerle y que estaba en maquetacion, parece ser que el problema esta alli que llevan un retraso del copon, asi que habra que seguir esperando...un saludo.

----------


## Ring

Espero que la espera valga la pena, estoy esperando al libro para iniciarme con las monedas!!

----------


## qfast

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Un saludo, gracias.

----------


## magomer

Buenas tardes a todos.

Aunque la cosa se está retrasando puedo confirmaros lo que dice Charlie Veru, las malas noticias son que no será posible que esté listo para antes del verano.
Por cierto Charlie Veru, yo tambien soy alumno de Manuel, nos conocemos??

saludos para todos.

----------


## &gt;&lt;((())º&gt;

Llevo tiempo queriendo hacerme con el libro de "Monedas in Crescendo" y siguiendo los comentarios de este post...

Pero es que desde los primeros rumores de su reedición (¡¡¡¡hace ya más de 4 años!!!!) pasando por lo clásicos:
-estará listo para el verano
-parece que se retrasa un poco y saldrá después de vacaciones
-saldrá para navidades
-...
Con sus respectivas:
-ya está escrito, solo queda maquetarlo e imprimirlo
-solo queda encuadernarlo

...para volver al:
-se le estan dando los últimos detalles, para ya imprimirlo
-solo queda "nosequé"

... lo que quiero decir es:
¿de verdad se reeditará, o es que no nos quieren decir un NO?

QUEREMOS EL MONEDAS IN CRESCENDO POR FAVOR
(o por lo menos saber que no se volverá a editar, que esperemos no séa el caso)

Saludos

----------


## charlie veru

Hola Mago mer ...tienes un mp

----------


## Goreneko

Yo también quiero saber, Charlie Veru. La verdad es que estoy atrasando mi debut con las monedas solo por esperar para aprender con este libro...

----------


## Pizzi_

Charlie Veru, yo tambien quiero saber. Lo ultimo que supe fue que estaba la maquetacion hecha lista para la imprenta(me lo dijo alguien que la vio son sus propios ojos)

----------


## Cordero89

Todos queremos saber!! Si alguien se puede pasar por la tienda y preguntar, todos le estariamos muy agradecidos. Y ya de paso salimos de dudas.


Un saludo!

----------


## Ravenous

Por no hablar de un justificante de conocer a magos reconocidos, un documento firmado por un cliente previo que diga que eres mago, y una demostración de que que conoces a Manuel Cuesta. A mi me llegaron a preguntar por un mago que en mis 4 años en la SEI solo he visto UNA vez (y por casualidad), y fue en una de sus últimas actuaciones, no en las reuniones. La cara que se me quedó debió de ser un poema.

Pero vamos, el que tenga huevos, que llame por teléfono y a lo mejor tiene suerte.

----------


## Ella

si habeis comprado alguna vez en la tienda figurais en la base de datos, cuando hableis con ellos lo verificaran y no os haran ninguna pregunta para ver si sois  o no magos... lo mismo el libro ya se esta vendiendo, habia lista de espera...

----------


## Pizzi_

En una de mis ultimas compras en la tienda (fui en persona ya que pasaba por alli...) me comentaron que no habia reservas porque iban a sacar una tirada grande de ejemplares y no habria problemas para adquirir uno.

----------


## Ella

hay reserva, eso no quiere decir que solo se le venda a los que han reservado pero tengo un amigo que ha reservado 3 ejemplares pero tambien es un cliente mas que habitual del lugar, incluso le llaman a casa cada vez que hay algo nuevo, jajajajaja, lo mismo solo se lo han reservado a el, que tambien puede ser...

----------


## charlie veru

Cuando el libro este listo...los primeros que lo sabremos seremos los que estudiamos con Manuel... pero tranquilos por que era una tirada  grande la que iban a realizar... pero mas no les puedo decir porque  terminamos las clases en Junio y no las empezamos hasta mediados de Septiembre,..tengan la seguridad de que cuando sepa algo mas lo publicare aqui... un saludo compañeros.

----------


## Cordero89

Pues muchas gracias Charlie, cualquier información es buena. Pero eso de que sólo vende a magos...¿como funciona exactamente? ¿Como le demuestro que estoy interesado en su libro? ¿Me tengo que pegar el viaje a Madrid y hacerle unos juegos? ¿Hay examen? ¿ Tengo que hacer algun trabajo?

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Un saludo!

----------


## Goreneko

Yo cuando fui no tuve ningún problema... me lancé a por el Magic of Japan y dijo: "por el libro que has cogido, deduzco que ya cononoces el mundo...". Eso sí, lo de la web es REAL. Si entra alguien pidiendo un FP o "el dedo de plástico", no existe, está loco (para qué quiere un dedo de plástico...)... me reí mucho!

----------


## charlie veru

Coincido con Goreneko...no os imaginais la peña "cazatrucos compratrucos" que solo quiere comprar un truco para fardar.... y es que es literal van y piden "dedos" imaginate esto todos los dias...me imagino que por eso toman sus precauciones...

----------


## Niko2002

Dónde se puede comprar o reservar??
mi mail es nikolo2002@hotmail.com

----------


## fermaton

Creo que esta al salir la nueva edicion del libro.

----------


## Mr. AS

Segun he leido en este hilo los libros se podran adquirir en Madrid (¿y habra que demostrar que eres mago?). No me ha quedado muy claro, el libro estara disponible en tiendamagia? porque si hay que ir hasta Madrid... bueno me pilla un poco lejos xD.

Estoy en la cartomagia pero la numismagia me ha llamado la atencion, y segun he leido es el mejor libro para empezar, y bueno, me gustaria saber hasta que punto estara disponible ( si es que llega a estarlo) dicho libro, gracias.

----------


## mymy74

Lo esta remaquetando. Más que posible como regalo de Navidad.

Un saludo

----------


## Dummie

Pues creo que no será para navidades sino para junio-julio del año que viene...

----------


## ILUSIONISME

osti, leer este hilo es una caña. El harton de reir que me he pegado con el librito de marras. Cuanto enterao y "yohehablaocon..." hay no? Esto forma parte de la leyenda urbana de la magia.  :117: DDDD

----------


## Dummie

Pues si no hay otro imprevisto, para junio-julio de 2010.
(Palabras del propio autor de la obra)
De todos modos, la cantidad de sucesos que pueden sobrevenir hasta esa fecha pueden hacer que aún se retrase más, pero si no se produce nada raro ni inesperado, ese es el dato más fiable por ahora.

Y tiene razón ILUSIONISME: leer el hilo seguido y desde el principio es bastante divertido...
saludos.

----------


## Mago_Zurdo

Hola a todos!

El libro para estas navidades estará. Me lo ha confirmado el propio autor, Manuel Cuesta. 

A disfrutarlo!!!

----------


## Iban

¿Le has preguntado a ver a cuáles se refería por "éstas"? A ver si va a ser que tenía en la mano un calendario del 2012...
 :Wink1:

----------


## Némesis

Este hilo ya parece una negociación política de un paisillo que yo me sé...

----------


## Dummie

Pues sí, compañeros, hace unos días puse que el libro estaría para junio-julio del año que viene. La semana pasada escuché que estaría para estas navidades, sin embargo este finde parece que había un problemilla con la maquetación de las fotos, así que ya no me atrevo a decir fechas. Y que conste que comento lo que oigo al autor, las fechas no son fabulaciones mías.
A ver quién da más...o menos...

----------


## Moss

Este hilo lo inicié yo. No sé que hacer, si cerrarlo o moverlo a cambalache.

¿Tú que dices Némesis? Fuiste tú el que me dió la bienvenida a este Foro, si siguieras siendo MOD, ¿que hariás con este cacao?. :Smile1:

----------


## goncho19

38 € actualizado y revisado más de 250 pag y 200 fotografías, el regalo para estas navidades más info en la revista de Magia Madrid

----------


## Némesis

> Este hilo lo inicié yo. No sé que hacer, si cerrarlo o moverlo a cambalache.
> 
> ¿Tú que dices Némesis? Fuiste tú el que me dió la bienvenida a este Foro, si siguieras siendo MOD, ¿que hariás con este cacao?.


Hombre, por mí ya está bien donde está... ;-)

¡Pero sigo diciendo que parece una negociación política de un país de tercera regional!

Lo jodido del tema es que yo también quiero el libro  :117:

----------


## Pizzi_

Yo ya encargue el mio!!! Habra que esperar hasta mediados de diciembre, igual finales...

Pero ya esta en camino. Ya era hora.... solo queda practicar y practicar...

Saludos magicos

----------


## magomer

Buenas a todos,

Tranquilizaos, monedas in crescendo se reedita y estará a la venta muy pronto,  me lo confirmó Manuel Cuesta el viernes 27 de noviembre. Pasta dura y 38 € gonzzo lleva razon, hacedle caso.

Saludos y disfrutadlo.

----------


## periprocto

> ¿Sabéis si sólo los distribuirá +++++ +++++++?


Dios, espero que no, porque entonces me quedo sin el!!
a menos que un alma caritativa pille uno por mi :001 07:

----------


## goncho19

> Dios, espero que no, porque entonces me quedo sin el!!
> a menos que un alma caritativa pille uno por mi


No será por la distancia y me temo que si tan solo lo distribuirá +++++ ++++++ ya lo hizo con la edición anterior y me temo que va a ser lo mismo con esta

----------


## periprocto

No es por distancia, vivo en Madrid
es que no soy Mago profesional

----------


## goncho19

Yo tampoco y me venden sin problemas vale que tenga una ética un tanto peculiar pero tampoco es por no ir

----------


## Dummie

Tranquilos, es un libro para aprender, de modo que no hace falta acreditar que se es experto para poder comprarlo. En su revista hacen una comparación y dicen algo así como que es el canuto de las monedas, y el canuto se vende sin problemas ni necesidad de experiencia, ¿verdad? pues para eso precisamente es, para aprender.
No preocuparse. Esperemos que no se agote la tirada, eso sí.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

¿Y sabeis que día se pone a la venta? Porque voy a pasar por madrid en un par de semanas e igual lo compro.

----------


## magomer

Buenas a todos,

Kigonjinn, en pricipio está previsto que la editorial los tenga ya dispuestos para el próximo día 15, pero ya sabes lo que pasa con estas cosas, se podría retrasar unos días.

Saludos

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Vaya, yo paso el día 18, así que lo veo justito justito. En cualquier caso tengo otra oportunidad a la vuelta de enero.

Muchas gracias

----------


## periprocto

> Tranquilos, es un libro para aprender, de modo que no hace falta acreditar que se es experto para poder comprarlo. En su revista hacen una comparación y dicen algo así como que es el canuto de las monedas, y el canuto se vende sin problemas ni necesidad de experiencia, ¿verdad? pues para eso precisamente es, para aprender.
> No preocuparse. Esperemos que no se agote la tirada, eso sí.


Pues em alegro mucho, porque será imprescindible para los que empezamos!

----------


## diverland

Pues que suerte tenemos....vaya...
En el unico sitio que por el momento se podra comprar...derrochan simpatia...
Que facil  y que bonito es tener la exclusividad de algo....por dios...

----------


## Ricardo Solo

No siempre son tan bordes...

----------


## nacho103

Yo les mandé un email ayer y me han contestado hoy mismo.
Según me comentan, saldrá a la venta el día 20 (por cierto, me he fijado y es Domingo, ¿se habrán equivocado?).

----------


## Azatodeth

¿Veis recomendable la compra del monedas in crescendo teniendo el Bobo? 

El Bobo me parece un gran libro en cuanto a técnicas y juegos. pero a veces me cuesta porque no le veo que esté escrito de una manera didáctica sino más bien como una recopilación de toda la numismagia, como un gran libro de consulta. Y como he escuchado hablar tan bien de monedas in crescendo había pensando en la posibilidad de adquiridlo, pero si realmente me va a aportar más o menos lo mismo seguiré con el Bobo, que ya le voy cogiendo el punto a estudiarlo.

----------


## shark

si, merece la pena tengas el libro que tengas

----------


## Azatodeth

Gracias, Shark, intentaré hacerme con él entonces.

----------


## Pizzi_

A ver si llega mañana o pasado. Segun me informaron empezaban a distribuirlo hoy. Esperemos que no hay retrasos.

----------


## magomer

Buenas,

Monedas in Crescendo está a la venta desde el viernes, aunque solo recibieron 50 ejemplares. Esta semana esperan que les manden varias cajas mas. Yo fuí ayer a comprarlo y ya les quedaban muy pocos ejemplares, pero no desespereis que van a recibir muchos mas.

Saludos y felices fiestas a todos

----------


## Moss

Pues después de casi dos años de dimes y diretes, cierro este hilo.

Cualquier aportación nueva hacedla aquí, por favor: http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=24394


Un saludo y a por el libro, que ya toca.

----------

